# Im new to furries



## chivalrousnymph (Jul 17, 2013)

So my friend wants me to go to a furry convention with him. I signed up on here to get a scoop on all things furry and most importantly how to make furry tails effectively. So if anyone has and ideas on how I might be able to pull off making my buddy a wolf tail in the span of maybe 10 days it'd be great :grin:

ChivalrousNymph


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello there, welcome to the site. Unfortunately I've never made a furry tail, but I'm sure there are some tutorials on the mainsite and youtube.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 17, 2013)

Fallowfox is right, there a hundred of tutorials on furaffinity.net  Making tails isn't difficult. Just use good faux fur, the cheap stuff looks bad.


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks That is definitely a start


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

welcome to furries.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jul 19, 2013)

How to make a tail:
1. buy/order fur that isn't shit
2. draw a tail pattern that doesn't look too retarded
3. cut out pattern in fur without chopping fur
4. sew correctly
5. stuff
6. finish with loops or whatever
7. attach to ass

tadaaa


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 19, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> How to make a tail:
> 1. buy/order fur that isn't shit
> 2. draw a tail pattern that doesn't look too retarded
> 3. cut out pattern in fur without chopping fur
> ...



I love you :3

Must add on to number 6: MAKE LOOPS OUT OF PROPER MATERIAL! USE ELASTIC NOT FABRIC AND NOT FUR!


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jul 19, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> I love you :3



yay <3


----------



## Dokid (Jul 21, 2013)

What derpy turtle said. 

You can always try making stuff first out of cheap material (although its not really the same effect). 

Also take your time and make sure everything is sewn together nicely so it won't rip apart after a while.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jul 21, 2013)

"_Reason
You are not allowed to Advertise yourself._"


I'm sorry but I'm laughing

Someone didn't get the hint.


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Jul 25, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> I love you :3
> 
> Must add on to number 6: MAKE LOOPS OUT OF PROPER MATERIAL! USE ELASTIC NOT FABRIC AND NOT FUR!



thanks for the tip. 
I feel the sarcasm oozing out of it but helpfull none the less


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Jul 25, 2013)

I just found out about a way to make a realistic looking tail out of yarn. its coming along quite nice I started the wolf tail and after I finished I started work on a fox tail for myself


----------



## Troj (Jul 25, 2013)

On a perhaps tangential note, I'd love to see a fursuit of "the forest eternal." That would be boss. (I realized I was looking at location and not species, but the point stands.)

What type of elemental is my question, though?


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Jul 25, 2013)

I was thinking an earth elemental something that resemles a creature of nature that is actually made of plants and earth....you know kinda like an earth golem but not in the traditional sense. not something that is bulky but a slender tall figure...I keep picturing a fox face too... and dont think treebeard from lord of the rings lol


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> I love you :3
> 
> Must add on to number 6: MAKE LOOPS OUT OF PROPER MATERIAL! USE ELASTIC NOT FABRIC AND NOT FUR!



THIS.
if you want to seal your tail, I.e  close up where you stuffed, either flatten the fabric and sew the top and botton together OR use a piece of fabric like fleece and sew it onto the end of your tail. I have found both methods work pretty well. BUT SERIOUSLY USE ELASTIC FOR LOOPS OK ALWAYS.


----------



## Troj (Jul 26, 2013)

I think a mossy, plant-covered earth elemental sounds like an AWESOME idea.

But not Treebeard. And don't rip off Swamp Thing, either .


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah now I am thinking a mix between said slender elemental and a fox cuz my personality is close to a fox...


----------

